# Teabag pillow



## Kasia (Jul 23, 2016)

My Rufin and his herb bath. He actually felt a sleep there


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm curious about the tea. What benefits does he get from it?


----------



## Kasia (Jul 23, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm curious about the tea. What benefits does he get from it?


His kidneys are not doing well, it is a special mix to increase diuresis (unfortunately). His uric acid is 4X norm. I think it's doing the job. I soak him for 30 mins daily in it in the morning and 30 mins daily in clean water in the afternoon. My Vet recomended it, it's polish name is urosan. And it's actually a herb tea.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 23, 2016)

I think it maybe a great idea trying to "infuse" some healing herbs that way into a sick animal. Humans have been doing healing baths for centuries


----------



## Kasia (Jul 23, 2016)

Composition in latin: Eqiseti herba, betulae folium, chicorii radix, Vitis idaeae folium. Popular herbs, after one 30 min soak yesterday Rufin peed 2 times in the morning today and actually had breakfast (he did not eat much for the last week). I am impressed


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 25, 2016)

So the little dude is doing better?  That's great to hear! He's a cutie!


----------



## Kasia (Jul 25, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> So the little dude is doing better?  That's great to hear! He's a cutie!


Today I was at the vets office again, got subQ saline injection and something to get his blood phosphorus up. Every other day he will get his saline injection. I'm glad that I live in Poland and for his operation and current treatment I don't have to pay loads of money. And yep I'm hopefull that he will be OK in couple of weeks


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 25, 2016)

Kasia said:


> Today I was at the vets office again, got subQ saline injection and something to get his blood phosphorus up. Every other day he will get his saline injection. I'm glad that I live in Poland and for his operation and current treatment I don't have to pay loads of money. And yep I'm hopefull that he will be OK in couple of weeks


Sounds like good news then.  Any idea as to how all this happened?


----------



## Kasia (Jul 27, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Sounds like good news then.  Any idea as to how all this happened?


Yes, 25 years of previous keeper bad care  Unfortunately the bad keeper is my future mother-in-law and one tort is still with her


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 27, 2016)

Kasia said:


> Yes, 25 years of previous keeper bad care  Unfortunately the bad keeper is my future mother-in-law and one tort is still with her


Awww, I'm sorry to hear that. At least you're more likely to provide some education in the future.


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 28, 2016)

Good Job Kasia! You are doing everything you can to bring his health concerns under control! Good on you! Fingers crossed that his tea baths help and he makes a full recovery....


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 28, 2016)

Kasia said:


> His kidneys are not doing well, it is a special mix to increase diuresis (unfortunately). His uric acid is 4X norm. I think it's doing the job. I soak him for 30 mins daily in it in the morning and 30 mins daily in clean water in the afternoon. My Vet recomended it, it's polish name is urosan. And it's actually a herb tea.



I am wondering where that number came from "uric acid is 4 x norm". Was that a blood value? What was the actual measurement and what is 'normal'?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 28, 2016)

Turtle Gout


----------



## Kasia (Jul 28, 2016)

Will said:


> I am wondering where that number came from "uric acid is 4 x norm". Was that a blood value? What was the actual measurement and what is 'normal'?


 Almost 500, vet said that that that around under 150 is normal. I can't remember in what units was it. I trust her judgment, she saw loads of sick torts.


----------



## Kasia (Jul 28, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Turtle Gout


Jep, but hopefully he can live couple years more and feel good.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 28, 2016)

that's amazing! so nice to see someone give a tort a second chance at life


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 29, 2016)

Kasia said:


> Jep, but hopefully he can live couple years more and feel good.


Try adding horsetail to his diet. Can get the capsules and open them up, use a little on his food.

Now, I know it is listed as do not feed at tortoise table, but in this case, I would say the trade off makes sense.

Alfalfa can help reduce uric acid and works in combination. Cut protein elsewhere to compensate.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Try adding horsetail to his diet. Can get the capsules and open them up, use a little on his food.
> 
> Now, I know it is listed as do not feed at tortoise table, but in this case, I would say the trade off makes sense.
> 
> Alfalfa can help reduce uric acid and works in combination. Cut protein elsewhere to compensate.


I remember picking horsetail as a kid and playing with it. It used to grow wild in Poland so could even try to feed it fresh added to his salad... But... capsule contents mixed into some yummy treat (Mazuri mash or something he likes) maybe easier.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

Kasiu, you are indeed very lucky with your vet situation. Here for all this vet care you'd have to spend thousands.


----------



## Kasia (Jul 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I remember picking horsetail as a kid and playing with it. It used to grow wild in Poland.


Yes it grows in my garden but I never saw Rufin snacking on it, mayby it does not taste tortie good. I have it as a part of his every day bath Eqiseti herba


----------



## Kasia (Jul 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Kasiu, you are indeed very lucky with your vet situation. Here for all this vet care you'd have to spend thousands.


Jep, in Poland service are all cheap


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

Kasia said:


> Jep, in Poland service are all cheap


You are so lucky. I just recently lost one of my kittys. She was 17 and I was going to let her go natural but one day she started meowing and walking into walls, looked confused and was obviously in distress. It was sunday night. I took her to vet ER where they did some basic blood work and urine , she had UTI. I didn't want to leave her there but vet said there was a chance things would turn around with aggressive antibiotics and rehydration. I went against my gut feeling and let her stay. They gave her IV fluids and couple of doses of iv antibiotic during her overnight stay. I picked her up at 6:30 the next morning and took her to our family vet who didn't really do anything. The ER doc left her IV in and gave me a whole big bag of fluid to continue later at needed. That morning i knew that I wouldn't be using any of that, she was at the end of her journey. Took her home, kids were at school so I just put her in bed with me and we cuddled for couple of hrs until she passed. All that story to portray what was done: really not much! Physical exam, IV stick, UA, basic blood work, 2 iv antibiotics, bag of iv fluid... 5 hrs in ER kitty cage... 750$!!!! I have 2 more cats at home who need their physical but with blood work its always about 200-250$ for each. Most of average pet keepers can't afford that. So you are EXTREMELY LUCKY to have a vet who is afordable and competent. But you will have to work on your mama-in-law so she doesn't cause damage to her remaining tortoise


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> You are so lucky. I just recently lost one of my kittys. She was 17 and I was going to let her go natural but one day she started meowing and walking into walls, looked confused and was obviously in distress. It was sunday night. I took her to vet ER where they did some basic blood work and urine , she had UTI. I didn't want to leave her there but vet said there was a chance things would turn around with aggressive antibiotics and rehydration. I went against my gut feeling and let her stay. They gave her IV fluids and couple of doses of iv antibiotic during her overnight stay. I picked her up at 6:30 the next morning and took her to our family vet who didn't really do anything. The ER doc left her IV in and gave me a whole big bag of fluid to continue later at needed. That morning i knew that I wouldn't be using any of that, she was at the end of her journey. Took her home, kids were at school so I just put her in bed with me and we cuddled for couple of hrs until she passed. All that story to portray what was done: really not much! Physical exam, IV stick, UA, basic blood work, 2 iv antibiotics, bag of iv fluid... 5 hrs in ER kitty cage... 750$!!!! I have 2 more cats at home who need their physical but with blood work its always about 200-250$ for each. Most of average pet keepers can't afford that. So you are EXTREMELY LUCKY to have a vet who is afordable and competent. But you will have to work on your mama-in-law so she doesn't cause damage to her remaining tortoise


Awww, that was so heart-breaking; my eyes filled with tears! It reminded me of when my guinea pig passed away, I was holding him so he could pass in my arms. I just love those little dudes, but I just wish they lived longer!


----------



## Kasia (Jul 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> You are so lucky. I just recently lost one of my kittys. She was 17 and I was going to let her go natural but one day she started meowing and walking into walls, looked confused and was obviously in distress. It was sunday night. I took her to vet ER where they did some basic blood work and urine , she had UTI. I didn't want to leave her there but vet said there was a chance things would turn around with aggressive antibiotics and rehydration. I went against my gut feeling and let her stay. They gave her IV fluids and couple of doses of iv antibiotic during her overnight stay. I picked her up at 6:30 the next morning and took her to our family vet who didn't really do anything. The ER doc left her IV in and gave me a whole big bag of fluid to continue later at needed. That morning i knew that I wouldn't be using any of that, she was at the end of her journey. Took her home, kids were at school so I just put her in bed with me and we cuddled for couple of hrs until she passed. All that story to portray what was done: really not much! Physical exam, IV stick, UA, basic blood work, 2 iv antibiotics, bag of iv fluid... 5 hrs in ER kitty cage... 750$!!!! I have 2 more cats at home who need their physical but with blood work its always about 200-250$ for each. Most of average pet keepers can't afford that. So you are EXTREMELY LUCKY to have a vet who is afordable and competent. But you will have to work on your mama-in-law so she doesn't cause damage to her remaining tortoise


I am really sorry for your loss Pearly  poor thing . I know I am very lucky but even if I had to borrow money I would not leave an animal without help  For some even that what I gave for the service will be a "waste of money" and that's sad.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

Kasia said:


> I am really sorry for your loss Pearly  poor thing . I know I am very lucky but even if I had to borrow money I would not leave an animal without help  For some even that what I gave for the service will be a "waste of money" and that's sad.


And that's exactly what I did! There are credit companies that offer loans for health care, dental care or vet medicine. Thank God for that. I dziękuję, Kasiu.


----------



## Stoneman (Apr 18, 2018)

Kasia said:


> Today I was at the vets office again, got subQ saline injection and something to get his blood phosphorus up. Every other day he will get his saline injection. I'm glad that I live in Poland and for his operation and current treatment I don't have to pay loads of money. And yep I'm hopefull that he will be OK in couple of weeks


I thought the objective was to bring phosphorous down because the kidneys retain too much when they are damaged?


----------



## Kasia (Apr 18, 2018)

VividTortoises said:


> I thought the objective was to bring phosphorous down because the kidneys retain too much when they are damaged?


From what I know there is a correct blood calcium/phosphorus ratio value. Blood tests showed that that’s the way to go. He had liver problems as well and in the end supporting liver was the crucial part of his treatment.


----------



## Lark_Tortoise (Apr 19, 2018)

So cute! My tort hates soakings of any kind...  But really cute anyway!


----------

